# lpg Alicante



## kevanna1959 (Apr 5, 2010)

can anyone let us know if the repsol lpg station is still open in alacante. we have heard that it has closed. can anyone shed any light on if there are any new ones also do you know if its open sundays, we are in benidorm at the moment thanks


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

It was open in November but further than that I cannot say. I do not know whether it opens Sunday or not but would be doubtful that it does.

JohnW


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

I visited the week before Christmas, no problems - UK fitting and busy.

It was closed on Sunday but not a problem as we wild camped on the beach a mile away.


----------



## PAT4NEIL (Jul 21, 2007)

Does anyone have the GPS coordinates of this staion to hand as I am going there in a couple of months and it would be handy.
Thanks

Neil


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

PAT4NEIL said:


> Does anyone have the GPS coordinates of this staion to hand as I am going there in a couple of months and it would be handy.
> Thanks
> 
> Neil


I use this site for LPG in Spain:

http://www.aoglp.com/maps/mapa_google.php

There are two listed there for Alicante - the one I was talkin about was the lower of the two which I visited.

A


----------



## kevanna1959 (Apr 5, 2010)

the co ordanates we have are n38 18.154 w000 31.682 these are in the spain and portugal aires book. thankyou again to everyone for your help anna


----------



## PAT4NEIL (Jul 21, 2007)

Thanks for the Information Addie and Kevanna 

Neil


----------



## PeterandLinda (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi

This LPG station is open. We used it yesterday and the man who serves you (no self service here!) is still as grumpy as he was three years ago. Best advice is to smile and nod as he finishes his loud 'discussion' with his regular taxi drivers.

The fitting is the same as in the UK, bayonet cap.

P&L


----------



## McGeemobile (Jun 10, 2010)

Grumpy??
We don't think so. In fact he has been really helpful to us and our friends.It helps if you speak Spanish.


----------

